# Looking for an LJ hardtop.



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a Jeep LJ (TJ Unlimited 2004-2006) hardtop, preferably in black. If yall know of one or come across one for sale please let me know. I have found several but they are always across the country.


----------

